# Receiver (realistic gun mechanics in a game? UN-POSSIBLE)



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you tired of unrealistic gun mechanics in shooters nowadays?  Depressed over how different it is from operating a firearm in real life?
Then Receiver just might be a fun little game for you.

For those who do not know, Receiver is an indie game set in a sorta Mirror's Edge-esque future which focuses chiefly on realistic gun mechanics.

Here's a quick overview vid from the initial release:

[yt]GCThInmzjXw[/yt]

As many of you who already own the game know, there's been a recent content update for Receiver:

[yt]M-XyvgqXwZs[/yt]

I brought this up in a thread a while back, but it's unfortunate how there's still so many who haven't tried this game out.  It's unique and quite entertaining, totally worth the purchase.  
Give it a shot. :V


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2012)

I would totally buy this. If I had a computer.


----------



## Samkid882 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks really cool, I might have to check it out sometime...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 3, 2012)

Old thread. Been made before but anyway, I have this game on my pc. I could fiddle that gun forever. It's so much fun. It's a fresh alternative to the modern games where it does everything to reload a mag with a single button.
If only Wolfire drpped their retarded Overgrowth and focused more on this.
Make this a full game with high graphics and a plot. I'd play that a lot


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Old thread. Been made before but anyway, I have this game on my pc. I could fiddle that gun forever. It's so much fun. It's a fresh alternative to the modern games where it does everything to reload a mag with a single button.
> If only Wolfire drpped their retarded Overgrowth and focused more on this.
> Make this a full game with high graphics and a plot. I'd play that a lot



Actually I don't think a devoted thread has ever been made before.  I brought this up in an Overgrowth thread a while back and it kinda took off from there, but I don't recall it ever having its own thread.

But yeah this game has so much potential.  I'd really love to see them continue to develop this game as a whole, and not just content-wise.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 3, 2012)

IIRC, Coffee made the old thread for this himself.

But yeah, the game looks interesting, I like what it has going for it.

But I'm not going to play this game.

On the other hand, I'd be very interested in seeing other devs, indie or no, taking a look at this game mechanic and expanding it to other games with other guns and goals and enemies, and whatever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Are you tired of unrealistic gun mechanics in shooters nowadays?



No.
Honestly, I'm not. I'd take fuckhuge laser guns over realism any day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Seeing the effort put into this is impressive. But, I seriously wouldn't play this for too long. I'd prefer quick simple gameplay over realism any day. It just doesn't matter to me in a game. :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> No.
> Honestly, I'm not. I'd take fuckhuge laser guns over realism any day.



But, what about a fuckhuge laser gun that feels real?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But, what about a fuckhuge laser gun that feels real?



Saliva, this question is life...or *DEATH*. Your answer?


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But, what about a fuckhuge laser gun that feels real?



Being a sort of laser nut who builds his own diode lasers, I can  safely say that a "laser gun" would probably be the most impractical and  boring weapon ever.

At the moment, the most powerful practical  continuous wave visible spectrum handheld diode lasers are topping off  at around 3 watts.  That's enough to burn stuff from a fair distance,  but not nearly enough to do any serious harm.  It will burn flesh fairly  quickly at close range, but only enough to give a rather nasty tattoo.   There's no way it will do any damage beyond skin-deep.

Gas  lasers are capable of significantly higher CW output, but they are also  enormous and require ludicrous amounts of power, making a potential  handheld application impossible.

A handheld pulsed infrared-wavelength laser would probably be slightly more practical.  

[yt]RUXXGbNS8oY[/yt]

With  a large enough bank of capacitors, you could get a pretty decent  output.  However, this is limited by the sort of pump mechanism you can  fit into something handheld.  The focusing mechanism would also be a  pain in the ass to do right.  You can probably get a powerful enough  laser to punch holes through thin sheet metal at close-ish range, but  again nothing nearly powerful enough to do any REAL damage to anything  (human or otherwise).  
Unless you aimed for the eyes, of course.  Infrared-wavelength lasers are notorious for their ability to cause  permanent blindness.  One hit from a high-powered IR, even indirectly,  can cause retinal hemorrhaging (AKA your eyeballs will fill with fucking  blood).


Now speaking in a "future setting" in which super  high-output lasers are potentially viable, lasers would still be far  less than ideal as a handheld weapon.  Even if a laser were powerful  enough to punch through people, the wounds would be instantly cauterized  and the affected area would be miniscule.  You would just thread dainty  little harmless holes through people which wouldn't even bleed.  Also  you would need some serious eye protection at all times, since at those  power levels, the tiniest reflection off a grain of sand could cause  some serious eye damage.

TLDR I decided to spew a bunch of bullshit about the infeasibility of handheld laser weaponry because I am bored.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Realistic gun mechanics in games? I can't to have my character shatter his wrists in the first firefight when I try to duel wield Desert Eagles.
I'm a bit torn on this; on one hand it's really neat to have this much attention to detail but on the other hand it's ridiculous to have it. Then again if I want to play a game with quasi realistic gun mechanics I can just go play airsoft; that's about as close to real combat as you can get without live rounds.


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Then again if I want to play a game with quasi realistic gun mechanics I can just go play airsoft; that's about as close to real combat as you can get without live rounds.



Actually, there's simunition, which like a real reduced-load cartridge topped with a paintball.  It's supposed to be as close to the real thing as you can get.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Are you tired of unrealistic gun mechanics in shooters nowadays?


No i'm just tired of shooters.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Actually, there's simunition, which like a real reduced-load cartridge topped with a paintball.  It's supposed to be as close to the real thing as you can get.



I'm more speaking of the common mans ability to play but airsoft is also often also used as a training method for law enforcement and military as well due to its realism. I do know that there are some high end guns that you load with dummy bullets tipped with a bb. When you pull the trigger the round comes out the ejection port and the bb comes out the barrel.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 3, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> No i'm just tired of shooters.



You sound like me when I look for a PC exclusive on Steam. RTS's all over the fucking place.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 3, 2012)

This is on steam Greenlight. It's only there for the purpose of much simpler distribution (if you didn't watch the patch video this is explained in it.)
I'd like to see this on steam very much. It won't hold my attention for long but it's well worth the fun that 5 dollars can get.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks silly without hands. Nice attention to detail on practically everything... but the lack of hands really takes away the immersion for me.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 4, 2012)

Meh, looks dull tbh, and the gun mechanics just seem to be complicated annoyance.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 4, 2012)

While interesting from a conceptual standpoint, I believe it'd get old fast. Operating a fire arm in real life once you've learned the mechanics becomes pretty automatic. A game where you have to go out of your way for perform complicated actions to replicate what is in real life a simple and nearly thoughtless action would get tedious quickly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But, what about a fuckhuge laser gun that feels real?





XoPachi said:


> Saliva, this question is life...or *DEATH*. Your answer?



I couldn't give any less of a fuck, really. I play games like Quake because I like fast-paced, unrealistic games. Rockets fucking everywhere, the ability to jump like ten feet in the air, nonsense architecture.

I just... don't like games that focus on realism instead of fun. I never did. I want a video game, not a gun simulator.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 4, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I couldn't give any less of a fuck, really. I play games like Quake because I like fast-paced, unrealistic games.



Did you know that the Railgun in Quake 2 on the Nintendo 64 is blue?  That is so wild.  8o


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Did you know that the Railgun in Quake 2 on the Nintendo 64 is blue?  That is so wild.  8o



But it's blue on PC too.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 4, 2012)

No that can't be.  I thought it was red/orange.  It is red/orange.

I'm talking about the color of the weapon, not the projectile.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> No that can't be.  I thought it was red/orange.  It is red/orange.
> 
> I'm talking about the color of the weapon, not the projectile.



Oh, I see.

No I did not know that. That sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 4, 2012)

Well the site is acting fucky, so I can't quote for some reason.

Saliva, do you play Nexuiz or Serious Sam? I know exactly how you feel about unrealistic shooters. It's beautiful.


----------

